

Groupon's Worst Nightmare: Amazon Entering Daily Deals Space - robtoo
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/groupons_worst_nightmare_amazon_entering_daily_dea.php

======
pedalpete
I thought facebook 'deals' was supposed to kill groupon, and 'local' was
supposed to kill four-square, and the news feed was supposed to kill twitter.

Competitors copying your product doesn't mean the end, particularly if you've
got a huge head start and the branding that Groupon has.

